# How long will Beef Wellingtons Hold in a Cambro?



## blackradish (Sep 14, 2008)

Without getting soggy? This is my dilemma? 31 of them, two ovens do i do them in my kitchen oven and take in Cambro or or do i do them in clients oven? One hour cocktail hour must transport from clients house to club house 5 doors down. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Are you talking individual wellingtons or whole filets? Well either way they will get soggy nothing you can do about it, if you vent or leave door open it will get cold. Since you are close 5 doors as you say I would leave them in their home oven at 180-200 degrees as oven is dry heat. It may pay you to use a runner to bring them accross 12 at a time at actual time of service. good luck


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bake off at the client's home (make sure their ovens are calibrated).....


----------



## blackradish (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys... I figured they would get soggy, but was hopeful that somebody knew a trick!


----------

